# Google- IPO Market Slows Down With Market Correction - Investopedia



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IPO Market Slows Down With Market Correction**Investopedia**...* stories so far in 2010 is Ironwood Pharmaceuticals (Nasdaq:IRWD), a biotechnology company that is developing a drug to treat *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

